# Not sure which forum to put this in.



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I found these a few minutes ago in my map turtle tank.
Looks like I may have to build a sand box for my females.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know anything about turtles. Are those eggs?


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

im down to get one if they are!


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Morainy said:


> I don't know anything about turtles. Are those eggs?


Yes they are.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

cool congratulations!!! you have pictures of your turtle tanks?? i've never known anyone who's housed turtles.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

bingerz said:


> cool congratulations!!! you have pictures of your turtle tanks?? i've never known anyone who's housed turtles.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thats soo cool, congrats!!


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

did they hatch?


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

rave93 said:


> did they hatch?


most turtle eggs take a couple of months to hatch, the original post is only a week old


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

beautiful setup for your turtles.

Mind taking photos of the above tank basking area setup?


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

That's a wicked set up, lucky turtles!!


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

very nice setup indeed..... do you feel frustrate sometimes to be a serious turtle hobbyist in BC? !


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Always love looking at your turtle pics Dale! and those tanks are so gorgeous. 

2 eggs not bad huh! We are thinking its Yurdles time for laying as well she is 3 now, and have to get her a sand box also.


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

ohh wow. 2000 G turtle pond. must be nice.
if they breed and hatch. ull be one lucky person


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Fantastic Dale! Are you sure someone did not drop some kidney beans in there? Your setups are incredible, very devoted turtle rancher!


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

rave93 said:


> did they hatch?


I didn't even try to hatch them.  I didn't know how long they had been in the water for. I'll have to build a nesting area and an incubator if I want to hatch any in the future.


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

aww oh well, you know their doing extremely well though!


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

hi-revs said:


> beautiful setup for your turtles.
> 
> Mind taking photos of the above tank basking area setup?


This is an old picture of the basking area. It is set up alittle differently now.
I'll try to take some new pictures when I get home tonight.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

H . said:


> very nice setup indeed..... do you feel frustrate sometimes to be a serious turtle hobbyist in BC? !


Yes.
There are so many species out there that I would love to keep, but, most of them are not availible in Canada. 
I did finally find myself some Diamondback terrapins for sale in Canada, but, it took me about 5 years to find them.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Always love looking at your turtle pics Dale! and those tanks are so gorgeous.
> 
> 2 eggs not bad huh! We are thinking its Yurdles time for laying as well she is 3 now, and have to get her a sand box also.


Thanks. 
Your cooter probabily has a couple of years to ago before she is old eough.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Fantastic Dale! Are you sure someone did not drop some kidney beans in there? Your setups are incredible, very devoted turtle rancher!


Thanks Grant.
I'm hoping my female red bellied sideneck will soon be ready to breed with the male I got from you a few years ago. He won't leave her alone, but, she's not interested.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

architeuthis said:


> Thanks.
> Your cooter probabily has a couple of years to ago before she is old eough.


Gosh I hope so!!! I can wait another couple of years, not ready for it yet.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe it's time for a herpetology subforum for the turtle/axolotl/frog co-hobbyists. 
cool thread, thanks.


----------

